# is there a difference in different pex?



## mikeybobo (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm a carpenter by trade and I'm renovating my house and I'm doing the plumbing right now. I did some plumbing for my sister inlaw about a year ago and the online supplier I use I bought hydropex from, blue and red. Now that I'm doing my house they discontinued hydropex and I went with rifeng, also blue and red. The rifeng seems like it it a bit stiffer than I remember the hydropex being, or maybe its just my imagination. I was just curious if there was a difference/preference out there


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes there are three types 
http://blog.sls-construction.com/2011/repiping-your-house-the-pex-solution


> PEX stands for cross-linked polyethylene& was developed in the 60’s & introduced into the US in the 80’s where its popularity continues to grow year after year. There are three general methods for producing PEX tubing, the “Engle” or “Peroxide” (aka PEX-A) method, the “Silane” (aka PEX-B) method, and the “E-beam / electron or electronic-beam” (aka PEX-C) method. While most would consider the “C” variant the most green, the “A” variant is the strongest and produces the most uniform piping around.


----------



## kontraktor (Nov 30, 2010)

Types of PEX tubing. Choosing the right brand for your project.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Kontractor, now that is funny - I take it that company pushes a lot of the B type (and please tell me it's not your company). 
I could be wrong, but as I recall B is not 30 to 40% stronger (in fact I recall it not being rated as high) & the "properietary fittings" is when you are using any pex to hook up certain items like radiant heat a manifold, etc...


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

just buy the best. Rehau, wirsbow etc. What do you really save by going to cheaper pipe?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Viega (formerly vanguard), just built a huge facility here... 

I think they lost the most in the early lawsuits, so I bet they've got it figured out by now:laughing::laughing:



so...

Buy Viega!


----------



## Plumbing Zombie (Jun 11, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> Viega (formerly vanguard), just built a huge facility here...
> 
> I think they lost the most in the early lawsuits, so I bet they've got it figured out by now:laughing::laughing:
> 
> ...



I like viega as a product especially the hydronic products (fostapex), but the crimping system is a bit archaic (a set of crimpers for each pipe size really?) and the crimp handles are about a foot long which is fine for new construction but not great for remodeling, not to mention the cost of the tools are triple the competitors. That is unless you buy the $2300 ridgid pro press and then buy the viega crimp die set. If I did mostly new work I would use nothing but viega though cuz it is that damn good. I generally use watts because its compatible with alot of other systems and in a pinch you can even get some fittings at the home cheapo.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

> Now that I'm doing my house they discontinued hydropex and I went with rifeng, also blue and red. The rifeng seems like it it a bit stiffer than I remember the hydropex being, or maybe its just my imagination. I was just curious if there was a difference/preference out there


Rifeng isnt new to the game, so I think you're in the clear... I dont find it any stiffer than Wirsbo (Uponor)



> Rifeng is an innovative company committed to providing advanced and environmentally-friendly solutions for plumbing and heating systems in homes and commercial buildings. *Rifeng became the world's largest supplier of plastic pipe in 2008 *and the largest manifold manufacturer in 2009, producing over one million feet of PEX tubing each day


----------

